# Toshiba Satellite P205-S6237 LAPTOP REPAIR HELP



## austintx (Nov 10, 2011)

Working on a few tests to determine if the Screen inverter and LCD which is bad..Here i come to a conclusion I disconnected the screen backlight lamp connector from the inverter board and tested using my multimeter 19.12V inverter board is getting power from the motherboard...

I dont have a test backlight lamp im told to unplug the LCD screen from the right side of the inverter and backlight lights up, the backlight lamp inside the screen is bad which i cannot test dont have the test lamp..Also,If my known good backlight lamp stays dark after I turn on the laptop, most likely we have a faulty inverter board.

needing a tech guru..which i have the screen inverter (right side) unplugged and powered up my laptop which i can see the lcd but, its really dim than normal cant determine wether its a faulty inverter or LCD ANY SUGGESTIONS?


----------

